# Pup Needing A Working Home........



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

What an awesome bi-color female looking for a working home, agility, ScH, SAR, etc ! This female pup is 6 months old & while a good girl, NEEDS an experienced GSD person. She lives with another dog (AST) & a cat, also 3 kids. I can get more info for you or put you directly in contact with the owner. While tempting for me for agility I just feel if anyone is more interested in her, then she needs to land in the right hands. Pup is too much I believe for owner. There is a fee for pup, I have info & wish not to share here, PM me please.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I have to wonder lately where the board draws the line between selling and adoption. Seems like it's sort of turning into craigslist in that when the "fee" isn't disclosed, it turns into a "rehoming fee" aka a sale vs a reasonable adoption fee. This happened with another dog here who was purchased for something like $1200 and resold for something like 800 or 900. I have no knowledge of what this dog is being sold for, just a mild observation from the "rescue" side. Rescues are upfront about what the adoption fee is. These private "adoptions" lately seem to me to be more of a sale.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yep - post the fee and info or you don't post it here. 

When that other info came out on the other fee, the thread was moved out.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I through that out there, because she isn't free & if lurkers looking, wanted them to know. I am trying to help her find a great home for this pup. She would like me to get her, but told her I would post here because many GSD savvy people that know how to handle high energy WL's. I don't know her, but told her I would help so this pup doesn't in up in the wrong hands & then took to the pound or used for other purposes.......... Not trying to use as CL, just trying to get this pup a correct forever home.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, if it is posted here it should not have a fee associated as there is no advertising for the purpose of selling personal dogs for individuals allowed on the board.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Yep - post the fee and info or you don't post it here.
> 
> When that other info came out on the other fee, the thread was moved out.


Ok, Jean sorry............ Just know lurkers come here & them are the kind of people I am telling her to watch out for. I told her to get vet references, other references, etc & not to sell her to just anyone. She is trying, just wants a really good home for her & I told her I would try to help her find.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I would suggest posting the rehoming fee. That will dissuade lurkers more than "contact me for information".


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If she's in OH she could maybe ask Shepherd Haven to help with materials, screening things. She absolutely needs to do a home check. She should also (and I can hear the screeching) spay her (and make sure she is UTD on all shots). That will remove some of the creepy lurkers right there.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Or....she can just send her my way. Easy Smeezey.... very beautiful pup!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Samba said:


> Yes, if it is posted here it should not have a fee associated as there is no advertising for the purpose of selling personal dogs for individuals allowed on the board.


Ok, sorry, first time me trying to help someone in this manner....  Just a nice gal wanting the best for her pup & to land in the right hands. Just not giving away though. Sorry, didn't mean to cause an uproar.... 

~Thanks~


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Wasn't there just a posting about a young couple looking for a young gsd girl?? She has a rescued gray as well...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Why don't you PM some of the people that have posted "looking" for a specific kind of dog or puppy?
This board gives out personal references to breeders.....kinda the same thing?!
A personal reference of a specific puppy or dog??....just send the contact info by PM.
I don't know where the "thin line" is.....so it's just a suggestion.
I'm looking at it as....nice pup...needs responsible home.....that's all.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Question, do you happen to have her sire and dame? What breeder she is from??


----------

